# December Photo Contest



## Ivyacres

*Ivyacres has picked the theme for this month's contest.... "Do You See What I See"*

Post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless. 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post
or have already won this year. We love to see pic of everyone's golden.
*Entries will be accepted until Friday, December 21st.* Please, one entry per membership.

Ivyacres submitted this pic of Honey being 'naughty', hiding in the flower bed.


----------



## swishywagga

What a great theme, looking forward to seeing lots of wonderful photos!.


----------



## fourlakes

Tally being naughty (surprise, surprise!) - munching on the Christmas tree last year.


----------



## Ivyacres

fourlakes said:


> Tally being naughty (surprise, surprise!) - munching on the Christmas tree last year.



That's a great naughty pic, hoping to see many more pics!


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> That's a great naughty pic, hoping to see many more pics!



it's a new contest!


----------



## Ginams

Here is Storm working on her reading skills. We never did figure out how she managed to get the book off the bookshelf and through/over/? the x-pen and into the kitchen with her.


----------



## NNaomi

These are great photos. And your Storm looks so pleased with herself, haha!


----------



## Ivyacres

great pictures so far.


----------



## Deborus12

Dudley being nice visiting his big "brother "


----------



## GoldeninCT

Not eligible due to previous win so I don't have to choose. Naughty is during training when he was suppose to sit and avoid distractions and especially not jump on instructor. Nice is when he got blessed and did not jump!


----------



## ReMan

*Bailey enjoying the Snow*

My Bailey loved playing in the snow with the Grandkids.


----------



## Ivyacres

Deborus12 said:


> Dudley being nice visiting his big "brother "



oh my, that's so cute!


----------



## Emmdenn

No pair of socks, or pair of underwear is safe from Denver! Especially when laundry baskets are almost exactly puppy height!


----------



## drew510

Piper playing not-so-nice with her BFF. It looks MUCH worse than it really was.


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> *Ivyacres has picked the theme for this month's contest.... "Do You See What I See"*
> 
> Post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Friday, December 21st.* Please, one entry per membership.



Loving all the pics. There's still lots of time for you to enter just about any photo, funny :grin2:, serious :|, naughty >, nice :smile2:, unexpected :surprise:, outstanding :wink2:, the choice goes on and on!


----------



## ceegee

"If I pull it, will it fall?" Duster, playing with our Valentine's Day flowers.


----------



## Helo's Mom

Helo at Dog Lake being kind of naughty but so very cute.


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm seeing lots of cute pics.


----------



## 3 goldens

I SEE DADDY, I SEE DADDY, I SEE DADDY


Jerry had his heart attack Feb. 7, 2015 He was in the hospital for about 10 days and then in rehab for 3 weeks, getting out March 13, meaning he was gone for about almos t5 weeks When he came in he sat in his recliner and then said he wanted to see Honey. As soon as she saw him she ran straight to him and tried to get in his lap, licking his face. She just couldn't stop wiggling with joy so is a little blurred in the picture. But you can tell what was going on.


----------



## Julie Timmons

Not eligible but this is my favorite naughty pic of Riley.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mp2005

Not eligible but sharing anyway... naughty Franklin loves my slippers. "Oh... is this NOT a chew toy?" It's hard to be mad at that face, though!


----------



## Ivyacres

We love seeing everyone's pics. 

New members, please remember that you have until the contest closes on Friday, Dec 21st to get your post count up to 25 and be eligible for the voting poll!


----------



## swishywagga

Loving all the great photos!.


----------



## 3 goldens

3 goldens said:


> I SEE DADDY, I SEE DADDY, I SEE DADDY
> 
> 
> Jerry had his heart attack Feb. 7, 2015 He was in the hospital for about 10 days and then in rehab for 3 weeks, getting out March 13, meaning he was gone for about almos t5 weeks When he came in he sat in his recliner and then said he wanted to see Honey. As soon as she saw him she ran straight to him and tried to get in his lap, licking his face. She just couldn't stop wiggling with joy so is a little blurred in the picture. But you can tell what was going on.


 That should have been 2013, not 2015.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is great, Riley sure had some fun........


----------



## Ivyacres

So many good pics already!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

*December's photo Contest theme is "Do You See What I See"*

The weekend is here, I hope you post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless. 

*There's plenty of time to enter before the contest closes on Friday, December 21st.* 



Here's an example of Honey caught in the act of checking out my sneakers...she tried to convince me that she was only sniffing not nibbling on them.


----------



## Ivyacres

I hope we get more photos entered in the contest!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

This is the flag that is hanging in front of my house. "Do you see what I see?"
Of course, it's neither of my kids but I thought of my flag when I saw the new photo contest.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Honey looking for seagulls. Do you see what I see....


----------



## daisy1234

Being nice


----------



## Ivyacres

Cathy's Gunner said:


> This is the flag that is hanging in front of my house. "Do you see what I see?"
> Of course, it's neither of my kids but I thought of my flag when I saw the new photo contest.
> 
> View attachment 810188


That's a beautiful flag.




It's nice to see a couple of new photo entries!


----------



## Hilabeans

*Do you see what I see?*

Still not quite sure what I'm seeing in this one, but it cracks me up every time! Our boxwood bushes have some sort of weird growth :grin2:


----------



## swishywagga

Hilabeans said:


> Still not quite sure what I'm seeing in this one, but it cracks me up every time! Our boxwood bushes have some sort of weird growth :grin2:


This is great!.


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> This is great!.



Yes, another great one!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan looking at Santa for attention.


----------



## Kalhayd

She grabbed flour from our pantry & it spontaneously combusted all over our couch. Of course, she then refused to make eye contact- cause if she’s not looking at us, then it didn’t happen. She’s lucky we love her.


----------



## Ivyacres

Kalhayd said:


> She grabbed flour from our pantry & it spontaneously combusted all over our couch. Of course, she then refused to make eye contact- cause if she’s not looking at us, then it didn’t happen. She’s lucky we love her.



Flour...what flour? :grin2:


Another great photo to add to the others!


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> *Ivyacres has picked the theme for this month's contest.... "Do You See What I See"*
> 
> Post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post
> or have already won this year. We love to see pic of everyone's golden.
> *Entries will be accepted until Friday, December 21st.* Please, one entry per membership.



Just a reminder :grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying the great entries, hope to see more before the December 21st deadline!


----------



## ChelseyLW

*Tucker *

Tucker's Christmas Photo!:smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

_* ChelseyLW *_- Your Tucker is such a good looking boy, great picture.


----------



## Ivyacres

ChelseyLW said:


> Tucker's Christmas Photo!:smile2:



Tucker being 'nice', great pic.


There's still time to enter your pic before December 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ivyacres has picked the theme for this month's contest.... "Do You See What I See"

Post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless. 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post
or have already won this year. We love to see pic of everyone's golden.

*Entries will be accepted until Friday, December 21st. Please, one entry per membership.*


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ivyacres has picked the theme for this month's contest.... "Do You See What I See"
> 
> Post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post
> or have already won this year. We love to see pic of everyone's golden.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Friday, December 21st. Please, one entry per membership.*



Only 5 days left too enter!!!:smile2:


----------



## LynnC

Well this certainly was "unexpected" behavior of our sweet little puppy :surprise:


----------



## Ivyacres

LynnC said:


> Well this certainly was "unexpected" behavior of our sweet little puppy :surprise:


What a surprise!
Another great photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture LynnC, what a ferocious looking pup. 

Only a few more days remain to submit a picture for the December Photo Contest. 




> Ivyacres has picked the theme for this month's contest.... "Do You See What I See"
> 
> Post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post
> or have already won this year. We love to see pic of everyone's golden.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Friday, December 21st. Please, one entry per membership.*


----------



## Ivyacres

This month's contest.... "Do You See What I See"

Post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless. We love to see pic of everyone's golden.

*Entries will be accepted until Friday, December 21st. Please, one entry per membership.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Only a few days remain to submit a picture in the December Photo Contest.

Friday is the last day, don't miss out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Only a few days remain to submit a picture in the December Photo Contest.
> 
> Friday is the last day, don't miss out!



There's a couple of days left to enter in the last photo contest for this year.


----------



## Ivyacres

It's Thursday, one day left.

*
*
*"Do You See What I See" **entries will be accepted until Friday, December 21st.*
Post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> It's Thursday, one day left.
> *"Do You See What I See" **entries will be accepted until Friday, December 21st.*
> Post a picture of your golden doing something naughty or nice. Let's have fun with this! Enter a pic of your golden caught in the act of doing the unexpected or something special...the possibilities are endless.



Just a reminder.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tomorrow-Friday, 12-21 is the LAST Day to submit an entry in the December Photo Contest.


----------



## NJGoldenMom

Here is a photo of Mia being naughty!


----------



## Susy

Mickey visits Santa


----------



## LynnC

NJGoldenMom said:


> Here is a photo of Mia being naughty!


Too cute  

BTW - I live in northern NJ and I think we got out granite countertops at the same place :surprise:


----------



## Ivyacres

The contest will close about 3ish today.


----------



## NJGoldenMom

LynnC said:


> Too cute
> 
> BTW - I live in northern NJ and I think we got out granite countertops at the same place :surprise:



LOL! I know a Lynn C. who has had goldens, but your front door in the photo doesn't look like hers. I am in Union County.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ivyacres said:


> The contest will close about 3ish today.



Great to see some more entries!

*Today's your last day to submit a picture for the contest, as Ivyacres posted above, the Contest will close around 3 PM EST. 

*


----------



## cwag

Rukie being nice with Santa


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of Rukie and Santa!


----------



## ptsusie

Great Santa and beautiful Rukie....Nice is good, naughty brings smiles.


----------



## LynnC

NJGoldenMom said:


> LOL! I know a Lynn C. who has had goldens, but your front door in the photo doesn't look like hers. I am in Union County.


That’s the front door of our beach house on LBI. I’m in Morris County


----------



## Zoeys mom

Great pictures!


----------



## Pammie

Did we make the deadline?!!
Bryley being soooo sweet and nice as spice!


----------



## ArchersMom

99% of the time Bryn is a perfect little unicorn puppy. She finally chewed something up and so she decided to go big lol


----------



## Ivyacres

Pammie said:


> Did we make the deadline?!!
> Bryley being soooo sweet and nice as spice!



yes, you made the deadline. I lost track of time while decorating cookies :grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres

The contest will close in about 15 minutes!


----------



## Ivyacres

The voting poll is open.


----------

